# Les forums sont innaccessibles sur mon Ipad pro



## omni (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Alors que je consulte très régulièrement les forums de MAC GÉ, (un fois par jour) depuis plusieurs semaines, ceux-ci ne fonctionnent plus correctement sur mon Ipad pro 12"qui tourne sous 14.8.

Je m'explique : lorsque je sélectionne certaines discussions je me retrouvais depuis plusieurs semaines avec un message m'indiquant accès impossible (grosso modo)…

Aujourd'hui lorsque je vais sur le forum via l'Ipad, je n'y ai carrememnt plus accès du tout !!!!
Il  me demande sans cesse de me connecter, ce que je fais sans succès ! Et oui je connais bien mon nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe : la preuve j'écris ici en étant connecté…

J'ai en désespoir de cause désinstallé l'appli forum et là = impossible de la retrouver ! en quand je vais sur I gen sur l'Ipad et que je souhaite sélectionner Forums = message d'erreur Connexion à l'Itunes Store impossible !!!


----------



## Anthony (12 Novembre 2021)

omni a dit:


> Je m'explique : lorsque je sélectionne certaines discussions je me retrouvais depuis plusieurs semaines avec un message m'indiquant accès impossible (grosso modo)…


Dans quelle rubrique ?



omni a dit:


> J'ai en désespoir de cause désinstallé l'appli forum et là = impossible de la retrouver ! en quand je vais sur I gen sur l'Ipad et que je souhaite sélectionner Forums = message d'erreur Connexion à l'Itunes Store impossible !!!


L’application n’est plus prise en charge depuis quelque temps maintenant, et n’est plus disponible du tout depuis quelques jours.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Novembre 2021)

j'ai le cas avec *Tapatalk* qui regroupe les forums sur lesquels je suis inscrit.
depuis quelques jours effectivement, le forum n'est plus accessible du tout.
je passe donc par Safari, mais ça perd en ergonomie.
tant pis


----------



## Sud083 (12 Novembre 2021)

J’ai eu le même problème sur iPhone du coup je dois passer sous Safari et moins pratique oui..
Est-ce qu’une nouvelle application est prévue ou alors possibilité d’avoir accès et interagir sur le forum avec l’app iGeneration ?


----------



## Anthony (12 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Est-ce qu’une nouvelle application est prévue


Non. Depuis plusieurs mois maintenant, nous recommandons d’utiliser le site web, qui peut être utilisé (presque) comme une app native : https://forums.macg.co/help/pwa/


----------



## aunisien (29 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai le cas avec *Tapatalk* qui regroupe les forums sur lesquels je suis inscrit.
> depuis quelques jours effectivement, le forum n'est plus accessible du tout.
> je passe donc par Safari, mais ça perd en ergonomie.
> tant pis




J'ai le même souci, j'ai d'ailleurs ouvert ce sujet qui n'est peut être pas dans la bonne section du coup.

les forums ne sont plus compatibles avec Tapatalk ?


----------



## Anthony (1 Janvier 2022)

Voir les messages au-dessus, ainsi que https://forums.macg.co/help/pwa/


----------



## jesopog (1 Octobre 2022)

Après transfert des données de mon MacBook Pro 15“ (de début 2013 sous macOS Sierra X 12.6), vers le nouveau MacBook Pro 14“ M1 Pro, je n’arrive plus à me connecter au forum par Safari à l’aide du MBPro 14”. Pas plus qu’avec le MBP 15“…
Un nouveau mot de passe m’est demandé sous mon pseudo “jesopog. Le mot de passe proposé, reçu sur l’iPhone 13, est saisi sur le Macbook. Invariablement, malgré plusieurs tentatives, j’aboutis à :
“Mot de passé incorrect… Essayer de nouveau”. (Écrit en rouge).
Merci d’avance pour votre aide !
Post envoyé de mon iPhone


----------



## Anthony (1 Octobre 2022)

jesopog a dit:


> “Mot de passé incorrect… Essayer de nouveau”. (Écrit en rouge).


Tu peux réinitialiser ton mot de passe ici : https://forums.macg.co/lost-password/


----------



## ze_random_bass (1 Octobre 2022)

Salut,

dans mon taf’ dans le social, je gère les accès et les comptes des collègues sur deux SI différents (et un bout d’Office365). Le mot de passe qui fait tilt, je l’ai au moins une fois par mois … et on est que 13 dans l’équipe. Faut réinitialiser !
Et pour revenir au sujet qui nous préoccupe, la possibilité de transformer un site web en PWA sur iOS nous a fait économiser un compte développeur chef Apple (sans parler du contrat qui a fait pâlir mon boss légèrement technophobe).

a+


----------



## jesopog (2 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu peux réinitialiser ton mot de passe ici : https://forums.macg.co/lost-password/


Merci ! 
À l'instant, j'ai pu me connecter sans problème, avec le MBP 14" (tout neuf) à l'aide du mdp proposé hier - avec lequel j'avais jusque-là fait "choux-blanc".


----------

